# Marleaux Basses



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking at all of you fuckers in Germany, Sweden, Norway, UK, and surrounding areas for this one... or anyone in the world that has played one, really.

Have any of you played Marleaux basses? I've known about this company for two or three years now and have always loved their basses. Some day I might look into getting one, but I have no idea how they feel. I've certainly bought instruments without playing one before (for example, my Spector)... but I've never heard a bad review of a Spector. I don't know many people who have played them (a handful of people on TalkBass), so I'm seeking more insight!

Votan:






Consat:





Consat Signature:





Consat Classic (it's like... a Warwick Dolphin meets Fender's Roadworn Crew):





Consat Straight:





Consat Sopran (Piccolo):





Mbass:





Betra Custom:





These basses look fucking fantastic. Even if you don't like the body shapes, there's obviously a lot of time and effort being put into them. All of the wood grains are fucking top quality. Just amazing (looking) basses. The Votan models have custom made Delano pickups, and the others have Bartolini pickups. I'm not 100% sure if they're a custom pickup or not.

The Votan models are similar to a jazz bass, but have more of a tonal range. It's probably because they're active. Delano pickups are pretty badass, too. They have really tight/punchy mids, clear/crisp highs, and can certainly get that low end you need in a bass. These basses seem to sound good no matter how you dial them in. Like I said, you can get that grindy jazz bass sound, but you can get a really smooth, deep bass tone as well. They're good for fingerstyle, picking, slap/pop, tapping... If they feel and play like they sound and look, I'm pretty much sold.

The bodies look somewhat contoured and remind me of the Ibanez S series guitars. 

Luckily I know the electronics from the site and research... because I don't understand a fucking thing they're saying in the Musik Schmidt videos. I still watch a lot of their videos, though.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

A few videos for anyone interested... they sound really fucking nice, too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Damn those are cool.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Damn those are cool.


 
I can't help but think if Dick Lovgren didn't play Warwick Dolphins, he'd play one of these.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2010)

I do not want, i NEED this bass


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I do not want, i NEED this bass


 
I typically don't even like basses of this style, but I think this particular one is doable.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 17, 2010)

Those oval pickups would look great with an oval-baseplate Lakland bridge!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

Apparently, the B strings are similar to that of an MTD 535/635... which are known to be fucking amazing.

After a bit of hunting, I have found a price list!



> UK Marleaux Retail Price List (inc VAT)
> Prices include transport from Germany and all taxes.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Most of the prices aren't too bad. A lot of them are similar to most boutique companies. I'm tempted to take the plunge someday.

EDIT: The price list doesn't have the Votan models...


----------



## McCap (Aug 17, 2010)

Im sorry but you forgot the best one:


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

Steve Vai approves.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 17, 2010)

Those oval pickups look terrible, and the ones with silver or chrome hardware look like budget basses, no matter what fancy wood they use.

The single cut posted further up the page looks great though, buy one of those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Those oval pickups look terrible, and the ones with silver or chrome hardware look like budget basses, no matter what fancy wood they use.
> 
> The single cut posted further up the page looks great though, buy one of those.



I think you need to steal Ken's avatar.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you need to steal Ken's avatar.



Er...what?


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

See Metal Ken's avatar.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

I kind of want a Consat five string and tune it like this (low to high): Bb (A#)/F/Bb (A#)/Eb (D#)/Ab (G#).


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bought one today. It is a beast! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/221896-choose-my-bass.html#post3341379


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 3, 2013)

Marleaux and Pagelli have cooperated - this bass is absolutely beautiful, and I thought certain Marleaux had a hand in it;


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 3, 2013)

Those Pagellis are just incredible works of art.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 3, 2013)

edit, just realized how old this is, sorry, nothing to see here........


----------



## iron blast (Jan 3, 2013)

knuckle_head said:


> Marleaux and Pagelli have cooperated - this bass is absolutely beautiful, and I thought certain Marleaux had a hand in it;



That's almost like a Zon hyperbass body attached to a Ns stick


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 4, 2013)

LOLZ, I just saw how old this is 

congrats to the guy who got one though, that looks really cool


----------

